# Homade chainsaw mill



## shanesaw (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey guys I'm new here, not a climber, however I love working with wood. I built this about a year ago just so I could mill my own stuff. Thats an 80cc John Deere made by Kioritz (Echo). It was my only option. Not big or tough enough however. It did ok on that maple in the pic, however it is now sitting quietly in my shop (no spark, and the piston is catching in the cylider), after milling three quarters of a maple burl. I'll have pics of that wood soon it's gorgeous. Help is on the way though a Homelite 909 gear drive (112cc's), which will be put on the front lines asap. anyways more pics to come


----------



## scottr (Jun 2, 2005)

*mill*

shanesaw , if you put a piece of pvc pipe over the all-thread do you think that it would help to lessen the amount of feed pressure required ?


----------



## klickitatsacket (Jun 2, 2005)

where there is a will there is a way. Nice going.


----------



## shanesaw (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey Scott thanx for the suggestion. Believe it or not, that doesnt cause me to much friction there, I use a 2x12 for every cut and let the threaded rod ride right against it.
The homelite has a 36 inch bar so I will be building another soon, I will be adding a few things to it. I want a brace that will ride the 2x12 AND hold it at a constant right angle to the wood, it seems that the cut is cleaner when i keep it held this way. I want to do something different with the height adjustment that will be quicker as well.
Anyways you'll see the pics when she's done.


----------



## scottr (Jun 2, 2005)

*different height adjustment*

shanesaw , the timberjig chainsaw mill attachment has a unique height adjustment that might give you some ideas . http://www.logosol.com/


----------



## shanesaw (Jun 3, 2005)

hey thanx scott, any one else in here do any milling with their chainsaws, i would love to see pics


----------



## R Schra (Jun 5, 2005)

shanesaw said:


> hey thanx scott, any one else in here do any milling with their chainsaws, i would love to see pics



My dad uses a Johnsered bandmill. Normally with big chainsaw engine but converted to 380V 7.5Hp electrical 3fase engine now.


----------



## JamesTX (Jun 5, 2005)

R Shra - does your dad have a sod roof house? I'd like to see more pics of that if you have any.


----------



## R Schra (Jun 6, 2005)

JamesTX said:


> R Shra - does your dad have a sod roof house? I'd like to see more pics of that if you have any.



sod roof??? mmm soil and vegitation roof?

No  

He used the old house bricks broken up to make a 'soil' roof..

the site is boomstamhuis

a pic attached from the roof as i have to update the site


----------



## ozy365 (Jun 6, 2005)

Shanesaw we are practically neighbors. Send me a PM, I'd like to see some more of the mill. Small world.


----------

